# gnucash port fails - iso-codes-3.46 not found



## DarkLord (Nov 18, 2013)

I have been trying to build the gnucash port, but it gives me this error:


```
=>Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/iso-codes-3.46.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/iso-codes-3.46.tar.xz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1
```
Where would I find this file? When I go to ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/ I can see iso-codes-3.43, but not iso-codes-3.46, so I don't really know what to do.


----------



## metal_gvc (Nov 18, 2013)

http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/repo/...e00b549bdabd9bbbd4db809/iso-codes-3.46.tar.xz


----------

